# 10 Guage shotgun



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys i am looking for something to hit those big canadian geese out of the sky here in Long Island New York. I am using a 12g 3 1/2 rem 870 pump but iam looking for a little more to take them down. What do you guys think of the browning Gold Light 10 gauge. Does anybody know how they kick compared to a pump 12g 3 1/2 loads. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

thanks

stephen


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

3 1/2 shells for 12 ga. are the equivelant of a 10 ga. should not be much difference at all.....if any.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks. yeah recoil wont be bad. i just want more pellets down range for those darn geese that dont like to go down. season is almost over but might get one for next season.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

fowl_play said:


> 3 1/2 shells for 12 ga. are the equivelant of a 10 ga. should not be much difference at all.....if any.


Actually not true. There is a difference. I just had this talk with a local gun dealer who pointed out the specifics but as usual I have zero memory and can't remember exactly what he said. There is a difference though. Many think the 12 ga 3 1/2 is the same as the 10ga 3 1/2 but its just not. 
I'll have to ask again but I remember him saying something about powder, bb numbers and/or size, and bigger patterns?? 
With all the new fancy shells now days the gap has definitely lessoned but there is still a difference between the two. But being realistic a 12 is just fine for any size goose you may shoot. I shoot a 10 on occasion and will say I am able to reach out a bit further with it than my 12 and I will assume it is because of a little bigger pattern.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

verg is right on the money,I also shoot both.The 10 has a larger diameter bore and patterns larger payloads better than the twelve.

~Futher,save yourself $1000 and start shooting Hevi shot (not hevi steel) you'll knock down more birds with 3" ammo and if you still need extra horsepower have a 10pack of their "dead coyote" in your pocket or for the 3rd shot in 3.5.Deadly stuff.


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

I RECENTLY PURCHASED A BROWNING GOLD LIGHT 10 BAGGER AND I LOVE IT. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 12GA AND 10GA. DONT LET ANYONE TELL YOU DIFFERENT. MORE PELLETS, PLAIN AND SIMPLE. 10 GA 
3.5 BBB WILL BRING ANYTHING DOWN. THATS A FACT.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

fowl_play said:


> 3 1/2 shells for 12 ga. are the equivelant of a 10 ga. should not be much difference at all.....if any.


THERE IS TO A DIFFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The price of the shells 

I have both as well and the ten does out perform the 12. They are more "balistically sound". Basically a bullet should be closer to square than long and skinny.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

There is a big difference. I used to think they were the same until i seen them perform. I own a browning gold and it is a great goose gun,and late season duck slayer. The kick isnt that bad. Being such a big spring and a heavier gun alot of the recoil is absorbed through the gun. If you want a great goose gun buy it. I have even used mine as an ice chisel and shot snows right after that, like i said great gun.


----------

